

Ask HN: Feedback on Startup Idea - bookworm97

I wanted to get your feedback on this startup idea I have.<p>It's a service that bullets and summarizes your legal contracts in a readable and consumable format so that you don't have to read the "legalese" to understand what your contracts are saying. The formatted contracts would be done by a team of professional lawyers.
======
rodw
I think this sounds interesting in a lot of ways, but I question your
assumption that a team of professional lawyers will agree that you "don't have
to read the legalese to understand what your contracts are saying". Presumably
the lawyers had a reason for putting the language in the contract to begin
with. You might be able to _summarize_ a contract in this way, but in the
general case I don't think you can just "translate" the contract into plain
English without glossing over parts of it, and parts that lawyers probably
think are important details. __It's a bit like software or mathematics in that
way, the formal language serves some purpose.

 __\- However, maybe the parts that get glossed over are covering edge cases
that often don't matter?

------
hacker91
I like the idea too

there are too often terms in contracts which can cause you big problems but
which you don't notice before they actually cause you problems, when
everything has already been signed.

good luck with that

------
blazzar
Worthwhile (if difficult) idea to implement. In addition to decrypting the
legalese speak it would be helpful to standardise your output so that
contracts could be compared side by side.

------
Pratheeswaran
this idea looks good to me.

may be to validate this further, you can try doing this first for the popular
software license terms - Apache, MIT, LGPL, etc. and see how the HN community
use it.

------
s3b
sounds like what these guys do : <http://www.pramata.com>

